# Use a link to post Form Data instead of Submit button.



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd like to know if I can have a user press a link to submit data using POST instead of a submit button?


----------



## Anthony:-P (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi support.clpafs,

As far as I know you can use javascript to achieve what you want (however, do remember that users who do not have JS enabled wont be able to use this).

The following should work (however it is untested):

```
<a href="#" onclick="document.getElementById('id_of_form').submit">SUBMIT FORM</a>
```
Regards,
Anthony


----------



## support.clpafs (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, I tried that and it didn't work . . . =\


----------

